# Two Pound Balsamic Roasted Pork Loin



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

I am cooking this for tonight's dinner and have invited two lady friends to join me. I prepared the loin yesterday and have had it marinating in 1/2 cup olive oil. 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 2 tablespoons steak seasoning rub. I will cook it in my fantastic counter top Halogen Turbo Oven which is so much simpler and quicker than the traditional oven. 350 degrees for 25 minutes. Some fresh veggies, a bit of alfredo pasta, wine, strawberries for desert. Magnifico!!


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

I am so so impressed. Wow. Lon you're a truly liberated man.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Two women?!  Aren't you greedy, Lon!


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Imagine that; a 2 lb. Balsamic pork  loin shaped like a chicken.  What'll they think of next?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

John!  hahahahaha


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 5, 2015)

TWO lady friends??? You go,Lon!


----------

